# I'm new, insulated jacket or non-insulated?



## Jc Lee (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm a newbie looking for proper gear. I've been seeing a lot of waterproof "shells", non insulated jackets. This seems to be the most popular vs insulated jackets. I'm just wondering why. it seems like layering is the thing to go. But why not just go with a quality insulated snowboard jacket?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

More versatility with uninsulated. You can wear an uninsulated shell with a t-shirt underneath in spring conditions or you can layer up for the coldest of days.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

linvillegorge said:


> More versatility with uninsulated. You can wear an uninsulated shell with a t-shirt underneath in spring conditions or you can layer up for the coldest of days.




What he said. But a light synthetic insulated jacket is good for the colder months when wearing/carrying an insulated layer is the norm rather than exception. Generally avoid heavily insulated or super puffy outers. They’re heavy, don’t breathe well, and get in the way of your movements.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

insulated jackets usually don't have ventilation or very poor ventilation design and poor breathability.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Cheap insulated jackets usually don't have ventilation or very poor ventilation design and poor breathability.



Fixed that for ya.  Generally true, tho. 

1:1 vs uninsulated shells, the insulated ones will breathe and vent less, but when you put on an insulating mid layer under the shell, the balance can tip the other way. The higher end insulated jackets from, say AK and Volcom tend to breathe better than shell + insulating layer combo.


----------



## fr3nzy (Jan 22, 2018)

Each is good and has their own purposes - which is why I own both. For snowboarding this winter I've stuck with the insulated jacket as I can then use fewer (lighter) layers underneath which maximizes my venting. If you only have a shell and then put 3 layers to stay warm, then your venting needs to get through all those layers to get out of the jacket. Personally, I'm a hotbox and I have on multiple occasions caught the wrong end of planning and had my uninsulated shell with vents and main zipper opened and been sweating my rear-end off when it was -40* and windy on the top of a mountain. All the shell venting in the world won't help while you're active. With good planning and the right gear it doesn't happen often, but when alpine conditions get the better of your packing, it can be rough.

So, best bet if you're starting purchases from scratch is to assess your most-likely scenario and start there. Over time you can acquire specific, tailored gear to less common scenarios.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

fr3nzy said:


> So, best bet if you're starting purchases from scratch is to assess your most-likely scenario and start there. Over time you can acquire specific, tailored gear to less common scenarios.


^ Good advice. 

I run hot and generate a lot of heat, I find it's wind rather than cold that gets me. My jacket is a shell, but it's a very thick/durable material that blocks wind like nothing else I've used. I'm good with that, a merino base layer, and a light weight primaloft vest into the minus teens celcius. If it's windy or approaching the minus twenties, I swap the thin vest for a thicker primaloft jacket.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I prefer an insulated jacket..............don't like multiple layers..........but......I do most of my riding above 10,000ft.........


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

If you ride frequently its nice to just be able to throw on a coat and walk out the door without having to worry about base layers but good insulated coats are not cheap and layering is more versatile if you looking for a single coat to do everything.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

In rock an insulated jacket 90% of the time. I hate all the extra bulk of layers. As others have mentioned, legit insulated jackets are not cheap. The only time it's too much is when it hits high 30's or low 40's... then it's simply too much warmth. I feel like it's usually in the teens or 20's when I'm out there though... so it's perfect for the majority of my riding.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Depending on how cold the weather is.
Here in Nebraska, a typical winter day is about between 10-30F which I find an insulated jacket is enough maybe adding another layer like a fleece when it dips below 10F.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd say it comes down to lazyness. It's super convenient to just put a coat over a t shirt and go. A good coat will probably be about the same cost as a shell plus merino base layers.

Personal preference really. I use shells and layers now.


----------

